
Ethereum and Clojure(Script) [pdf] - tosh
https://github.com/DomKM/ethereum-free-lunch/blob/master/slides.pdf
======
tosh
free-lunch project form the slides & links to the talk:

[https://github.com/DomKM/ethereum-free-
lunch](https://github.com/DomKM/ethereum-free-lunch)

